# free craigslist or wherever boats



## daveycrockett (Nov 3, 2014)

I keep an eye out for free stuff wherever i go..I do see ads and just boats for free..no motor no trailer but hey! Has anyone had a use for any of these? nice stuff just doesnt run..


----------



## daveycrockett (Nov 3, 2014)

fuck it just bring some food and beer and push that bitch out there..someones gotta find ya or you something..im down..its 2014 not like youll be lost forever off the coast of the US..im being a little stupid but id go for it..worst case scenario coast guard gives me a BWI and drags me back..fuck it..or just drop and pretend im in waterworld,,i can see it now.."local man off the north atlantic coast claims.....""


----------

